# Kena: Bridge of Spirits Trailer



## ka00 (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone know who did the awesome music for this? The production work sounds amazing to me.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 12, 2020)

Interesting. It's a nice departure from the typical bombastic over-the-top epic style that is heard so much in trailers nowadays (most of which I really enjoy), but this, I am not digging.

It's too much start and stop the first half, and then at 1:14, I thought the idea was good, but the implementation not so much. The orchestration is a bit empty and underwhelming, and it disappoints at 1:52, by not climaxing enough and in the right way. The overall production is not bad, but certainly nothing to write home about.

Not that I could have done better, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 12, 2020)

Oh, and nice LOTR rip at 1:05


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 12, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> Oh, and nice LOTR rip at 1:05



not really


----------



## RonOrchComp (Jun 12, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> not really



Yes, really.


----------



## ka00 (Jun 12, 2020)

I think I found my answer.


----------

